# Koni Adjustable.



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

Does Koni (or anyone else) make adjustable shocks for the e46 M3?

The car is great on the track but on the road, around here, the car gets beat to death. It honestly feels like the car is falling apart.  Or roads are SO bad.

Thanks!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Koni does make adjustables. I've got a set going in this weekend.

You can even get dual adjustables from these guys: http://tcklineracing.com/shocks.htm


----------



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

Great!

Youll have to let me know how it goes.

I have been looking for that Page!

They are up the street from me. A guy at the dealer was talking about them!

THanks bro.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Koni single adjustables are available from a bunch of places.

Koni double adjustables are available from Ground Control and TC Kline.

Advanced Design double adjustables are available from Gournd Control

Moton adjustables are available from BimmerWorld.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I had the Kon's installed and after some trouble with a worn sway bar link, the M3 is driving fantastic. I can't believe how tight the car is now, and the suspension is still quite compliant. 

Great upgrade over the OEM shocks.


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice


----------

